# booting - mute kernel/hardware messages

## shrooman

I am wondering how to mute the kernel and hardware events/initialization during the boot process.

I have tried plymouth but I do not like plymouth. I want to see openrc initialize without a splash sreeen getting in the way.

I already have "quiet" set in kernel cmdline. 

Here is a very short video of the boot output (up to unlocking the luks root):

143.8 MB download - 20220922_141709.mp4

```
wget https://0x0.st/oWrK.mp4
```

The events kind of clobber up until after the point it prompts me for the luks key.

Im using dracut to build an initramfs.

Would it be possible to clear the terminal screen before it asks for the luks key?

----------

## alamahant

Try

```

quiet loglevel=3

```

----------

## shrooman

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> Try
> 
> ```
> 
> quiet loglevel=3
> ...

 

I still see all the initialization messages just as before.

```

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/EFI/gentoo/custom/vmlinuz-custom-5.15.69-gentoo root=/dev/mapper/genthree ro net.ifnames=0 i915.modeset=1 quiet loglevel=3

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 i915.modeset=1 "

# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line for non-recovery entries

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet loglevel=3"

```

I could live with em but I'd love to change it

/etc/dracut.conf.d/custom.conf

```

hostonly="yes"

early_microcode="yes"

compress="zstd"

add_drivers+=" dm_crypt ax88179_178a "

add_dracutmodules+=" crypt "

force_drivers+=" i915 "

hostonly_cmdline="yes"

kernel_cmdline="quiet rd.luks.partuuid=5aa4c201-0b64-044e-ab46-61cdad347dd5 rd.luks.name=5aa4c201-0b64-044e-ab46-61cdad347dd5=genthree root=UUID=693e992a-9573-4a9a-bddd-2dad1a97b63d rd.luks.allow-discards"

```

Last edited by shrooman on Fri Sep 23, 2022 8:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## logrusx

IS there any chance you want to see boot animation with plymouth? If so you need to add splash to the command line. It is a parameter to plymouth.

Also I'm not sure the initramfs is the best place to put them in. I have split the kernel parameters in two places, one is CONFIG_CMDLINE in kernel and the other is in efi stub loader (I use this by default) as well as /etc/default/grub for when I need to do something more custom or test a new kernel.

The longer parts that persists no matter what are in the CONFIG_CMDLINE as they don't fit and mess in the efi boot entry.

Regards,

Georgi

----------

## shrooman

 *logrusx wrote:*   

> IS there any chance you want to see boot animation with plymouth? If so you need to add splash to the command line. It is a parameter to plymouth.
> 
> Also I'm not sure the initramfs is the best place to put them in. I have split the kernel parameters in two places, one is CONFIG_CMDLINE in kernel and the other is in efi stub loader (I use this by default) as well as /etc/default/grub for when I need to do something more custom or test a new kernel.
> 
> The longer parts that persists no matter what are in the CONFIG_CMDLINE as they don't fit and mess in the efi boot entry.
> ...

 

Hello, I usually default to my bootloader's kernel command line because it differentiates non-recovery from recovery entries and appends the arguments for non-recovery.

I could transfer the luks partuuid/uuid paramaters to the grub cmdline but I dont think it matters too much. Not a bad idea to put some of the redundant arguments directly into the kernel.

I don't really want to use plymouth because animated splash screens will take over openrc's initialization and make it look really bad imho.

It clears screen on every line of the initialization and I just dont like it. I've tried a bunch of themes and maybe you can turn it off but I also don't like the fact that many capture shutdown (un)initialization events too...

Unless there is a super minimal splash screen that just clears screen on boot and lets me see openrc init as usual.

----------

## logrusx

 *shrooman wrote:*   

>  *logrusx wrote:*   IS there any chance you want to see boot animation with plymouth? If so you need to add splash to the command line. It is a parameter to plymouth.
> 
> Also I'm not sure the initramfs is the best place to put them in. I have split the kernel parameters in two places, one is CONFIG_CMDLINE in kernel and the other is in efi stub loader (I use this by default) as well as /etc/default/grub for when I need to do something more custom or test a new kernel.
> 
> The longer parts that persists no matter what are in the CONFIG_CMDLINE as they don't fit and mess in the efi boot entry.
> ...

 

I'm not sure why I missed the part about plymouth in your first post and the video too. I think you have enabled some debug messages and even debug code. This is just too much output for any default kernel configuration. Did you configure and compile it by yourself?

Regards,

Georgi

----------

## shrooman

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm not sure why I missed the part about plymouth in your first post and the video too. I think you have enabled some debug messages and even debug code. This is just too much output for any default kernel configuration. Did you configure and compile it by yourself?
> 
> Regards,
> ...

 

https://dpaste.com/3QN5X575L.txt

Yes; a custom kernel. I compared it to dist-kernel's but did not see anything obvious.Last edited by shrooman on Fri Sep 23, 2022 8:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pingtoo

shrooman,

You may have more than just kernel messages output to console. 

```
regulatory.0: sd-device-monitor: Passed 214 byte to netlink monitor
```

This message come from systemd:device-monitor.c:line 690

Since you are using dracut and dracut use systemd inside initrd my guess you somehow enable debug mode during dracut building initrd.

So first step will be correct this dracut:systemd:debug mode than we can see what else we can do to reduce kernel's message.

----------

## shrooman

pingtoo,

Im sure you're right. I tried adding "rd.udev.log_level=0" to dracut's kernel cmdline but it doesn't improve the problem.

----------

## pingtoo

 *shrooman wrote:*   

> pingtoo,
> 
> Im sure you're right. I tried adding "rd.udev.log_level=0" to dracut's kernel cmdline but it doesn't improve the problem.

 

Because I am no expert about dracut so I am not able to give you help at this point. But I suggest you drop to dracut shell and from there you may be able to find more information.

To drop to shell use kernel command line rd.break=cmdline I hope the cmdline break point is early enough. At this point you can check if systemd running, if it does may be you can also check where systemd log level.

BTW, the quiet command line option will cause dracut produce more output to console.

----------

## shrooman

The earliest I can break and still access a tty is initqueue

Here is my rdsosreport.txt at pre-mount, though.

https://dpaste.com/2CAGTYXNA.txt

I see systemd-udevd running in top, cannot tell its log_level without systemctl which isnt in my ram disk. I have busybox but not systemctl. 

I do not see all the events from earlier initialization logged into rdsosreport.txt. 

I've taken 'quiet rd.udev.log_level=0' off entirely, still no luck.

----------

## alamahant

I am confused are you booting openrc or systemd?

If the latter

```

systemd.show_status=0 quiet loglevel=0

```

kernel parameter

will get rid of everything.

But will it prompt you for luks?

----------

## shrooman

alamahant,

Definitely using openrc. I don't have any systemd modules, systemctl, etc on my host. except udev and elogind (afaik).

This is everything included in my dracut initrd generation: https://dpaste.com/3FS6BS33B.txt

----------

## logrusx

 *shrooman wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> I'm not sure why I missed the part about plymouth in your first post and the video too. I think you have enabled some debug messages and even debug code. This is just too much output for any default kernel configuration. Did you configure and compile it by yourself?
> 
> Regards,
> ...

 

```
grep DEBUG 3QN5X575L.txt | grep "=y"

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_BT_DEBUGFS=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SOF_DEBUG_PROBES=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS_ALLOW_ALL=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEBUG_WX=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEBUG_KMEMLEAK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEBUG_VM_PGTABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEBUG_VIRTUAL=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_LOCK_DEBUGGING_SUPPORT=y

```

Why do you at all need all of this:

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

Regards,

Georgi

p.s. I had my suspicions about your initramfs too, but I don't know enough about it.

----------

## logrusx

 *shrooman wrote:*   

> pingtoo,
> 
> I'm sure you're right. I tried adding "rd.udev.log_level=0" to dracut's kernel cmdline but it doesn't improve the problem.

 

Kernel is loaded before the initramfs, isn't it? I think you should put that on the kernel command line either in GRUB, efi stub loader or in the kernel itself, depending on what you use.

Regards,

Georgi

----------

## pietinger

 *shrooman wrote:*   

>  *alamahant wrote:*   Try
> 
> ```
> quiet loglevel=3
> 
> ...

 

Try disabling this:

```
Kernel hacking

    x86 Debugging

        [*] Enable verbose x86 bootup info messages
```

(Help says: Disable this if you want silent bootup.)

----------

## pingtoo

 *shrooman wrote:*   

> The earliest I can break and still access a tty is initqueue
> 
> Here is my rdsosreport.txt at pre-mount, though.
> 
> https://dpaste.com/2CAGTYXNA.txt
> ...

 

My bad, I am sorry, since one of noise messages in your first posted video came from systemd device monitoring code I assume you want dracut run systemd, that is my bad assumption. Your dracut initrd generation log did show systemd was not built into initrd.

However this also lead me to wonder why the systemd device monitoring code appear prior to the LUKS password prompt? I guess it could came from systemd-udevd?

Instead of "rd.udev.log_level" try "rd.udev.log-priority=<3 or less>". Please note that according to archived.forum.manjaro.org post, you may need to try replace '-'(dash) with '_'(underscore)

As for make more silent, please review @logrusx suggestion. I think you are facing more than one conditions that make your console message so verbose.

----------

## pietinger

shrooman,

maybe you want read this: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/User:Pietinger/Tutorials/Manual_kernel_configuration#CONFIG_DEBUG_.3F

----------

## shrooman

Thank you everyone for your help so far!

I will update my kernel config and omit debug options.

EDIT2: Tried 'rd.udev.log_/-priority=0/3' and manually set all DEBUG opts to 'n' in kernel config and rebuilt. Same old messages. Ill try disabling 'verbose x86 bootup info messages' very soon.

EDIT3: disabling 'verbose x86 bootup info messages' yields no resultsLast edited by shrooman on Sat Sep 24, 2022 6:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shrooman

My root filesystem is remounted at least once. I see 'ro' in cmdline but I did not set it. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> drivers: Failed to write 'add' to '/sys/bus/usb/drivers/uevent', ignoring: No such file or directory
> 
> * Mounting misc binary format filesystem ...
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [    0.032000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/EFI/gentoo/custom/vmlinuz-custom-5.15.69-gentoo root=/dev/mapper/genthree ro rd.luks.partuuid=5aa4c201-0b64-044e-ab46-61cdad347dd5 rd.luks.name=5aa4c201-0b64-044e-ab46-61cdad347dd5=genthree rd.luks.allow-discards=5aa4c201-0b64-044e-ab46-61cdad347dd5 rootflags=rw,noatime net.ifnames=0 i915.modeset=1 quiet
> 
> [    0.032085] Unknown kernel command line parameters "BOOT_IMAGE=/EFI/gentoo/custom/vmlinuz-custom-5.15.69-gentoo", will be passed to user space.
> ...

 

Moved the dracut options over to grub.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Append parameters to the linux kernel command line
> 
> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="rd.luks.partuuid=5aa4c201-0b64-044e-ab46-61cdad347dd5 rd.luks.name=5aa4c201-0b64-044e-ab46-61cdad347dd5=genthree rd.luks.allow-discards=5aa4c201-0b64-044e-ab46-61cdad347dd5"
> ...

 

----------

## pingtoo

 *shrooman wrote:*   

> Thank you everyone for your help so far!
> 
> I will update my kernel config and omit debug options.
> 
> On a slightly different note, now my rootfs won't mount. It just hangs after I enter the correct password: https://0x0.st/oWjU.jpg my dracut config is pretty much unchanged from when it worked so Im confused what is stopping it.
> ...

 

busybox provide some of applet (blkid, etc...) conflict with systemd-udevd command utility that is why it cannot find root device.

udev.log_level and udev.log_priority actually are synonyms, I am sorry I wasted some of your time.

I think there may be some misunderstanding in our communication, our suggestions for kernel configuration changes as well as kernel command line udev.log_level changes should have impact to what produced to console. (I believe it should be lesser messages) but this seems to not matching your goal.

Do you think if that is possible to help us understand why each of our suggestions from your point of view did nothing?

----------

## pietinger

 *shrooman wrote:*   

> EDIT3: disabling 'verbose x86 bootup info messages' yields no results

 

This is a good sign. It means, your remaining messages dont come from your kernel. Maybe this helps other helpers to find the origin of your messages (sorry, I am not a dracut man and cant help here further).

----------

## logrusx

 *shrooman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moved the dracut options over to grub.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

I'm not sure this += syntax is legal.

Regards,

Georgi

----------

## shrooman

Current .config 

https://dpaste.com/2QBFQSGZK.txt

dmesg

https://dpaste.com/GJGJJ7F48.txt

Im flying by the seat of my pants I have no idea why un-setting debug messages wouldnt do exactly that.

logrusx,

Seems legal to me

its just a variable.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/EFI/gentoo/custom/vmlinuz-custom-5.15.69-gentoo root=/dev/mapper/genthree ro rd.luks.partuuid=5aa4c201-0b64-044e-ab46-61cdad347dd5 rd.luks.name=5aa4c201-0b64-044e-ab46-61cdad347dd5=genthree rd.luks.allow-discards=5aa4c201-0b64-044e-ab46-61cdad347dd5 rootflags=rw,noatime net.ifnames=0 i915.modeset=1 quiet
> 
> 

 

There are more to turn off my bad.

----------

## pingtoo

In comparison would you said, your console show more messages than your dmesg output? or it is the other way around, console show less messages than dmesg output?

may be this is where we don't understand each other, to me your dmesg output seems to be normal and as I would expected. So let's use dmesg as example for console output, Do you expect even less in dmesg output? (I mean console will show lesser than dmesg)

 in your most recent post, your kernel command line did not use any of rd.udev-log=, Is this setting still produce the "regulatory.0: sd-device-monitor: Passed 214 byte to netlink monitor" in console?

----------

## shrooman

 *pingtoo wrote:*   

> In comparison would you said, your console show more messages than your dmesg output? or it is the other way around, console show less messages than dmesg output?

 

I don't see everything (in dmesg) that I saw from console booting the kernel. I've enabled expert mode, enabled DEBUG_KERNEL, and disabled many non-dependent debug configurations. I could try rd.udev.log_level=3 but I set loglevel=3 on grub cmdline.

I still see all the regulatory messages, etc. 

Kernel is yelling at me about MDS CPU bug. fun  :Smile: 

Still wonder why root wants to mount ro, then remount as rw. 

 *pingtoo wrote:*   

> in your most recent post, your kernel command line did not use any of rd.udev-log=, Is this setting still produce the "regulatory.0: sd-device-monitor: Passed 214 byte to netlink monitor" in console?

 

It was in the console even after I set rd.udev.log*, unfortunately. I'm not sure it has a beneficial, only negligible effect.

----------

## logrusx

 *shrooman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> logrusx,
> 
> Seems legal to me
> ...

 

I just checked your dmesg and it seems alright, but one thing made impression on me - I don't see the initrd= parameter on your kernel command line. Is that normal?

Your dmesg looks quite all right, that excessive log output you're seeing does not come from the kernel.

Regards,

Georgi

----------

## pingtoo

 *shrooman wrote:*   

>  *pingtoo wrote:*   In comparison would you said, your console show more messages than your dmesg output? or it is the other way around, console show less messages than dmesg output? 
> 
> I don't see everything (in dmesg) that I saw from console booting the kernel. I've enabled expert mode, enabled DEBUG_KERNEL, and disabled many non-dependent debug configurations. I could try rd.udev.log_level=3 but I set loglevel=3 on grub cmdline.
> 
> I still see all the regulatory messages, etc.

 

This is example where confusion came in, you state you put loglevel=3 on grub cmdline, but the output in https://dpaste.com/GJGJJ7F48.txt does not have them  :Sad:  

```
# dmesg

[    0.000000] microcode: microcode updated early to revision 0xf0, date = 2021-11-12

[    0.000000] Linux version 5.15.69-gentoo (root@genthree) (distcc 3.4 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu, GNU ld (Gentoo 2.38 p4) 2.38) #10 SMP Sat Sep 24 14:26:12 CDT 2022

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/EFI/gentoo/custom/vmlinuz-custom-5.15.69-gentoo root=/dev/mapper/genthree ro rd.luks.partuuid=5aa4c201-0b64-044e-ab46-61cdad347dd5 rd.luks.name=5aa4c201-0b64-044e-ab46-61cdad347dd5=genthree rd.luks.allow-discards=5aa4c201-0b64-044e-ab46-61cdad347dd5 rootflags=rw,noatime net.ifnames=0 i915.modeset=1 quiet

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x001: 'x87 floating point registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x002: 'SSE registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x004: 'AVX registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x008: 'MPX bounds registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x010: 'MPX CSR'

...

...

...

[    0.033441] Built 1 zonelists, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1992088

[    0.033442] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.033443] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/EFI/gentoo/custom/vmlinuz-custom-5.15.69-gentoo root=/dev/mapper/genthree ro rd.luks.partuuid=5aa4c201-0b64-044e-ab46-61cdad347dd5 rd.luks.name=5aa4c201-0b64-044e-ab46-61cdad347dd5=genthree rd.luks.allow-discards=5aa4c201-0b64-044e-ab46-61cdad347dd5 rootflags=rw,noatime net.ifnames=0 i915.modeset=1 quiet

[    0.033539] Unknown kernel command line parameters "BOOT_IMAGE=/EFI/gentoo/custom/vmlinuz-custom-5.15.69-gentoo", will be passed to user space.

[    0.034080] Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes, linear)
```

So may be you changed grub configuration but not update actual grub config in /boot?

 *shrooman wrote:*   

> Kernel is yelling at me about MDS CPU bug. fun 

 No expertise on this topic, sorry can't help  :Embarassed: 

 *shrooman wrote:*   

> Still wonder why root wants to mount ro, then remount as rw. 

 It is a tradition, linux kernel used mount kernel read-only when booting without user space program help, you may found it in today's distro that their first act in their native boot sequence is remount root read-write.

----------

## shrooman

 *pingtoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> you state you put loglevel=3 on grub cmdline, but the output in https://dpaste.com/GJGJJ7F48.txt does not have them
> 
> 

 

I've had to of recompiled my kernel atleast 20+ times yesterday disabling debug opts and testing configurations. 

I added the loglevel=3 earlier in the forum and shortly after that reply, my bad for confusion.

Indeed, if these messages I see are not originating from the kernel, maybe its dracut or something else...

I really don't know how to solve this problem any further. I am completely out of ideas for now. 

I am not exactly a fan of dracut, I just know the dist kernel uses it. I would prefer to make my own initrd for the learning experience one of these days.

 *pingtoo wrote:*   

> It is a tradition, linux kernel used mount kernel read-only when booting without user space program help, you may found it in today's distro that their first act in their native boot sequence is remount root read-write.

 

I notice something is appending 'ro' to my command line, I surely did not add it. It may have been dracut? I know it found the root mapped device without me specifying but even with rootflags set it wants to mount ro.

Thank you for all your guy's help so far! I'm sorry we couldn't really get anywhere with this. I will live with the verbose boot messages until I find another way.

----------

## pingtoo

It is a good idea to take a pause when we encounter a mystery, sooner or later the problem will be come clear where the cause is.

 if you are interesting making your own initrd script, you may be interesting in this topic. It was someone wish to make gentoo running in RAM. It include a script used in initrd. The script can be use as basis for your own build initrd where you have mush more latitude for disable kernel messages. The script does not use systemd-udevd so it will reduce noise generated from systemd-udevd

----------

## logrusx

 *shrooman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Indeed, if these messages I see are not originating from the kernel, maybe its dracut or something else...
> 
> 

 

It cannot be dracut as it does not have role in boot process, but if something that provides dracut modules is installed, dracut will include them. So do you mind sharing the output of dracut creating your initramfs?

Regards,

Georgi

----------

## shrooman

 *logrusx wrote:*   

> mind sharing the output of dracut creating your initramfs?

 

Sure thing, I think most of my dpaste's have expired by now.

Wonder if its possible to make a wall of [code\] collapsible, making the forum flow a little easier. 

```

dracut: Executing: /usr/bin/dracut --kver=5.15.69-gentoo --force

dracut: dracut module 'dash' will not be installed, because command 'dash' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'mksh' will not be installed, because command 'mksh' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-ask-password' will not be installed, because command 'systemd-ask-password' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-ask-password' will not be installed, because command 'systemd-tty-ask-password-agent' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-coredump' will not be installed, because command 'coredumpctl' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-coredump' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-coredump' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-hostnamed' will not be installed, because command 'hostnamectl' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-hostnamed' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-hostnamed' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-initrd' depends on 'systemd', which can't be installed

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-integritysetup' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-integritysetup' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-integritysetup' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/system-generators/systemd-integritysetup-generator' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-journald' will not be installed, because command 'journalctl' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-journald' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-journald' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-modules-load' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-modules-load' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-networkd' will not be installed, because command 'networkctl' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-networkd' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-networkd' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-networkd' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-network-generator' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-networkd' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-networkd-wait-online' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-repart' will not be installed, because command 'systemd-repart' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-resolved' will not be installed, because command 'resolvectl' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-resolved' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-resolved' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-rfkill' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-rfkill' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-sysctl' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-sysctl' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-sysext' will not be installed, because command 'systemd-sysext' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-sysusers' will not be installed, because command 'systemd-sysusers' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-timedated' will not be installed, because command 'timedatectl' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-timedated' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-timedated' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-timesyncd' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-timesyncd' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-timesyncd' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-time-wait-sync' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-veritysetup' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-veritysetup' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-veritysetup' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/system-generators/systemd-veritysetup-generator' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'busybox' will not be installed, because command 'busybox' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'dbus-broker' will not be installed, because command 'dbus-broker' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'rngd' will not be installed, because command 'rngd' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'network-legacy' will not be installed, because command 'dhclient' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'network-wicked' will not be installed, because command 'wicked' could not be found!

dracut: 62bluetooth: Could not find any command of '/usr/lib/bluetooth/bluetoothd /usr/libexec/bluetooth/bluetoothd'!

dracut: dracut module 'btrfs' will not be installed, because command 'btrfs' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'dmraid' will not be installed, because command 'dmraid' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'mdraid' will not be installed, because command 'mdadm' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'pcsc' will not be installed, because command 'pcscd' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'tpm2-tss' will not be installed, because command 'tpm2' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'cifs' will not be installed, because command 'mount.cifs' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'iscsi' will not be installed, because command 'iscsi-iname' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'iscsi' will not be installed, because command 'iscsiadm' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'iscsi' will not be installed, because command 'iscsid' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'nvmf' will not be installed, because command 'nvme' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'biosdevname' will not be installed, because command 'biosdevname' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-initrd' depends on 'systemd', which can't be installed

dracut: dracut module 'dracut-systemd' depends on 'systemd-initrd', which can't be installed

dracut: dracut module 'memstrack' will not be installed, because command 'memstrack' could not be found!

dracut: memstrack is not available

dracut: If you need to use rd.memdebug>=4, please install memstrack and procps-ng

dracut: dracut module 'squash' will not be installed, because command 'mksquashfs' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'squash' will not be installed, because command 'unsquashfs' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'dash' will not be installed, because command 'dash' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'mksh' will not be installed, because command 'mksh' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-ask-password' will not be installed, because command 'systemd-ask-password' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-ask-password' will not be installed, because command 'systemd-tty-ask-password-agent' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-coredump' will not be installed, because command 'coredumpctl' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-coredump' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-coredump' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-hostnamed' will not be installed, because command 'hostnamectl' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-hostnamed' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-hostnamed' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-integritysetup' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-integritysetup' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-integritysetup' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/system-generators/systemd-integritysetup-generator' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-journald' will not be installed, because command 'journalctl' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-journald' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-journald' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-modules-load' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-modules-load' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-repart' will not be installed, because command 'systemd-repart' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-resolved' will not be installed, because command 'resolvectl' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-resolved' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-resolved' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-rfkill' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-rfkill' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-sysctl' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-sysctl' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-sysext' will not be installed, because command 'systemd-sysext' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-sysusers' will not be installed, because command 'systemd-sysusers' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-timedated' will not be installed, because command 'timedatectl' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-timedated' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-timedated' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-timesyncd' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-timesyncd' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-timesyncd' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-time-wait-sync' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-veritysetup' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/systemd-veritysetup' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'systemd-veritysetup' will not be installed, because command '/lib/systemd/system-generators/systemd-veritysetup-generator' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'busybox' will not be installed, because command 'busybox' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'dbus-broker' will not be installed, because command 'dbus-broker' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'rngd' will not be installed, because command 'rngd' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'network-legacy' will not be installed, because command 'dhclient' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'network-wicked' will not be installed, because command 'wicked' could not be found!

dracut: 62bluetooth: Could not find any command of '/usr/lib/bluetooth/bluetoothd /usr/libexec/bluetooth/bluetoothd'!

dracut: dracut module 'btrfs' will not be installed, because command 'btrfs' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'dmraid' will not be installed, because command 'dmraid' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'mdraid' will not be installed, because command 'mdadm' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'pcsc' will not be installed, because command 'pcscd' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'tpm2-tss' will not be installed, because command 'tpm2' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'cifs' will not be installed, because command 'mount.cifs' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'iscsi' will not be installed, because command 'iscsi-iname' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'iscsi' will not be installed, because command 'iscsiadm' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'iscsi' will not be installed, because command 'iscsid' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'nvmf' will not be installed, because command 'nvme' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'memstrack' will not be installed, because command 'memstrack' could not be found!

dracut: memstrack is not available

dracut: If you need to use rd.memdebug>=4, please install memstrack and procps-ng

dracut: dracut module 'squash' will not be installed, because command 'mksquashfs' could not be found!

dracut: dracut module 'squash' will not be installed, because command 'unsquashfs' could not be found!

dracut: *** Including module: i18n ***

dracut: i18n_vars not set!  Please set up i18n_vars in  configuration file.

dracut: No KEYMAP configured.

dracut: *** Including module: crypt ***

dracut: *** Including module: dm ***

dracut: Skipping udev rule: 64-device-mapper.rules

dracut: Skipping udev rule: 60-persistent-storage-dm.rules

dracut: Skipping udev rule: 55-dm.rules

dracut: *** Including module: kernel-modules ***

dracut: *** Including module: kernel-modules-extra ***

dracut: *** Including module: rootfs-block ***

dracut: *** Including module: terminfo ***

dracut: *** Including module: udev-rules ***

dracut: Skipping udev rule: 40-redhat.rules

dracut: Skipping udev rule: 50-firmware.rules

dracut: Skipping udev rule: 50-udev.rules

dracut: Skipping udev rule: 91-permissions.rules

dracut: Skipping udev rule: 80-drivers-modprobe.rules

dracut: Skipping udev rule: 70-persistent-net.rules

dracut: *** Including module: usrmount ***

dracut: *** Including module: base ***

dracut: *** Including module: fs-lib ***

dracut: *** Including module: shutdown ***

dracut: *** Including modules done ***

dracut: *** Installing kernel module dependencies ***

dracut: *** Installing kernel module dependencies done ***

dracut: *** Resolving executable dependencies ***

dracut: *** Resolving executable dependencies done ***

dracut: *** Hardlinking files ***

dracut: Mode:           real

dracut: Files:          917

dracut: Linked:         3 files

dracut: Compared:       0 xattrs

dracut: Compared:       389 files

dracut: Saved:          6.22 KiB

dracut: Duration:       0.025973 seconds

dracut: *** Hardlinking files done ***

dracut: *** Generating early-microcode cpio image ***

dracut: *** Constructing GenuineIntel.bin ***

dracut: *** Store current command line parameters ***

dracut: Stored kernel commandline:

dracut: rd.driver.pre=i915

dracut:  rd.luks.uuid=luks-3a3ece68-6f23-4b35-a499-17a2b37d09ab

dracut:  root=/dev/mapper/genthree rootfstype=ext4 rootflags=rw,noatime

dracut: *** Stripping files ***

dracut: *** Stripping files done ***

dracut: *** Creating image file '/boot/initramfs-5.15.69-gentoo.img' ***

dracut: *** Creating initramfs image file '/boot/initramfs-5.15.69-gentoo.img' done ***

```

/etc/dracut.conf.d/custom.conf

```

hostonly="yes"

early_microcode="yes"

compress="zstd"

add_drivers+=" dm_crypt ax88179_178a "

add_dracutmodules+=" crypt "

force_drivers+=" i915 "

```

/etc/default/grub

```

# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="rd.luks.partuuid=5aa4c201-0b64-044e-ab46-61cdad347dd5 rd.luks.name=5aa4c201-0b64-044e-ab46-61cdad347dd5=genthree rd.luks.allow-discards=5aa4c201-0b64-044e-ab46-61cdad347dd5"

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX+=" rootflags=rw,noatime net.ifnames=0 i915.modeset=1"

# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line for non-recovery entries

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="loglevel=0"

# The two command lines are appended together for non-recovery entries. Safe options are put into GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX.

```

----------

## logrusx

I don't know, maybe this comes from after the kernel boots? Do you remember customizing configuration of some of the services, init scripts, something?

Regards,

Georgi

----------

## shrooman

 *logrusx wrote:*   

> Do you remember customizing configuration of some of the services, init scripts, something?
> 
> 

 

My /etc/init.d/ scripts are all stock. I have not edited any of them. This must happen before the luks device is mapped and my root is mounted.

----------

